# White water in Alabama



## Alisi1588 (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is any good whitewater in Alabama?


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

There's great WW in the NE corner of the state. That also includes NW GA and the Chattanooga, TN area.

Little River Canyon, Town Creek, Jones Creek, Bear Creek, etc.


----------



## ezwater (Sep 1, 2009)

Use (and join) AW, or americanwhitewater.org, to check their river resources. There's also info on alabamawhitewater.com (if I remember the link properly). 

Alabama whitewater is more rainfall dependent than that in Georgia or North Carolina. The only dam-controlled whitewater that comes to mind is on the Coosa in central Alabama. (No Ocoee or Nantahala with predictable water.) You will need to learn how to follow water levels on the AW site or on the USGS page.


----------

